# mini fatty trials w/qview



## erain (Jun 14, 2008)

i have seen so many good fatties made the past few weeks i wanted to try some new ideas, as well as try out a couple favorites. i decided that after a cuple weeks ago another member made a mini, i would just instead of making one full sized fatty, twist up a few pinners... used my last ground pork i had in freezer and made up 2 tiney batches fresh sausage. one italian and the other country style.

this is italian w/can bacon-pinapple pizza fatty


italian w/pepporoni pizza fatty


countrystyle w/wild rice,bacon,swiss


countrystyle w saurkraut,potatoes,swiss


goin on


done, looks like blowout on top left


after resting, l to rt-pepperoni pizza,wild rice,kraut and potato,and canadian bacon/pineapple


they were all ones i would try again. thks for ckin out my qview!!!


----------



## vlap (Jun 14, 2008)

:PDT_Armataz  _01_37:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_  Armataz_01_37:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Simply said BRAVO!!!!


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 14, 2008)

awesome....good looking fatties...man they all good


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 14, 2008)

Those look really great!


----------



## buck wheezer (Jun 14, 2008)

OH YEAH! That's the spirit! Looks amazing!

It appears that the one with pineapple is the one that had the blow-out, yes? Any ideas as to why? I'm sure you've already sliced it down that far; it wouldn't last too long around here.

Nice job! Inspirational. I hope to smoke some fatties tomorrow; we'll see....


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Yea! Now those are fatties!!! Awesome erain!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Forgot to ask..do you have a favorite?


----------



## supervman (Jun 14, 2008)

OH DOG 
Sign me UP for the Sauerkraut and Taters one! 
Jeepers I bet that's good. 
I brine my own Kraut. It's E A S Y Easy and tastes fantastic. 
They say the juice is a nice medicinal tonic. (No alc fermentation) just a pro biotic wonder for the body. 

Boy I'd like a taste of that one. 
I'll HAVE to make it. 

THANKS for sharing E! 
SKOL
Vman


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jun 15, 2008)

If you don't mind me asking, about what times and temps did you end up with on those?


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jun 15, 2008)

Also, looks great! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_Armataz  _01_37:


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 15, 2008)

erain - you've definitely come a long way since your first smoke that we've seen on SMF. Awesome experiment with the mini-fatty's, they all look so tasty! 

Much deserved points are comin' your way!


----------



## ronp (Jun 15, 2008)

ERAIN, you are a smokin' fool, all good of course. I like your creativity. Kraut for me.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 15, 2008)

AWESOME. Can't beat those fatties.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 15, 2008)

Now that is some mouth watering Qview


----------



## desertlites (Jun 15, 2008)

yumm my friend-yumm-tis great


----------



## seboke (Jun 16, 2008)

How did I miss this post!?!  The fatty fixin is gettin out of control!  Erain, you are in a large part responsible for the movement!  Great Job!!


----------



## erain (Jun 16, 2008)

day after results, the kraut/potatos!!! anyone wants to try this at home has to be one of the easiest to assemble. i flattened the sausage like usual, laid on a healthy strip of my home made saur kraut, had a couple boile spuds in frig, diced em up and put on kraut. sprinkled som swiss on and rolled. this will get made again, maybe with some leftover garlic mashed potatoes?????


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 17, 2008)

Erain!
Wow those look great, I was inspired by this post the other day, but couldn't make the time to make any fatties this past w/e....


----------



## abelman (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow!, now I have the urge to try and do some, thanks for the ideas and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  on the smoke!


----------



## erain (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks kelly!!!, but actually fellow smoker des lites started this minifatty thing and it was this and your colorful qview on your fatties you created that inspired me. so i really am just reacting to something already started. i like the mini idea cuz can try out a variety quickly. i have said a couple times this fatty thing is going to become something. a movement or revvolution so to speak. i know i am going to continue with the mini's and see what i can come up with....


----------



## blacklab (Jun 17, 2008)

Those are great looking fatties Erin. Like so many others the kraut is interesting


----------

